
Microsoft XBox Next delay rumors abound - primesuspect
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/09/04/microsoft-xbox-next-delay-rumors-abound/#.UEjnF0mOZ0M.hackernews
======
freehunter
_Note: This is a specific term with a very specific meaning, if you don't
understand what it implies, SemiAccurate does do technical consulting_

Seriously? "We're going to use this acronym and not define it, but if you want
the words actually spelled out you can pay us for that." I would guess that
PoR means Process of Record, but I'm not willing to pay to confirm that.

~~~
MCompeau
....and that's where I stopped reading.

~~~
tomrod
Indeed.

------
mtgx
I'd like to see HSA computing get so much adoption by being used in both next-
gen consoles. I think it would open up a lot of possibilities in the future.

------
rprasad
This is the first I've heard about a delay, seeing as how this product hasn't
even been announced yet.

Premature much?

~~~
freehunter
I would guess that SemiAccurate's audience for this article is the developers
who are awaiting an SDK / test hardware. I would imagine that software
development has been ongoing for some time if the article is true in saying
the release date is Sept 2013, but they need actual hardware to test the games
on. Insiders might be more in tune with this news than you or I.

